# How to dispatch an animal after its trapped



## Kwill1981 (Jan 17, 2017)

I know this may fire up an argument but i want to know how people are dispatching animals the trap i myself am going to be using an .22 but am on the fence with doing head shots or lung shots been getting advice both ways


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I used to trap **** and an occasional possum. I would knock them in the head with my walking stick and collapse their lungs.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't think we're suppose to discuss dispatch methods. Keep it to private messages


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

.22 in the ear.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

ibthetrout said:


> .22 in the ear.


No frigin way unless you like washing the pelt to get the blood out!!! If you do wash your coyote pelts, more power to ya.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I used to trap **** and an occasional possum. I would knock them in the head with my walking stick and collapse their lungs.


That will work with the animals you mentioned but NOT coyotes.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Seldom said:


> That will work with the animals you mentioned but NOT coyotes.


I don't know if it's allowed on this board because on others it's not. I reject that fact because it's a very important and serious subject especially for a newbie and why hide it from the public when we're tryig to be as humane as possible. No trapper should feel happy or glee when dispatchimng an animal, I certainly don't.
I'll send you a "conversation" K1981 about a bloodless dispatch for canines.


----------



## Kwill1981 (Jan 17, 2017)

Once 


Seldom said:


> I don't know if it's allowed on this board because on others it's not. I reject that fact because it's a very important and serious subject especially for a newbie and why hide it from the public when we're tryig to be as humane as possible. No trapper should feel happy or glee when dispatchimng an animal, I certainly don't.
> I'll send you a "conversation" K1981 about a bloodless dispatch for canines.


Once again thank you


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Seldom said:


> I don't know if it's allowed on this board because on others it's not. I reject that fact because it's a very important and serious subject especially for a newbie and why hide it from the public when we're tryig to be as humane as possible. No trapper should feel happy or glee when dispatchimng an animal, I certainly don't.
> I'll send you a "conversation" K1981 about a bloodless dispatch for canines.


I'd be interested in reading your method Seldom.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> I'd be interested in reading your method Seldom.


Coming to ya Freepop


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Seldom said:


> I don't know if it's allowed on this board because on others it's not. I reject that fact because it's a very important and serious subject especially for a newbie and why hide it from the public when we're tryig to be as humane as possible. No trapper should feel happy or glee when dispatchimng an animal, I certainly don't.
> I'll send you a "conversation" K1981 about a bloodless dispatch for canines.



Can you send it my way too Seldom? Thanking you in advance.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I have IMO the best method out there not sure if it is what Seldom uses but I know that he knows the same guy.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Kwill1981 said:


> I know this may fire up an argument but i want to know how people are dispatching animals the trap i myself am going to be using an .22 but am on the fence with doing head shots or lung shots been getting advice both ways


Avoiding creating un natural holes in pelts is good practice in fur handling.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

ottertrapper said:


> I have IMO the best method out there not sure if it is what Seldom uses but I know that he knows the same guy.


LOL Nope, have not bought one yet but thinking about still


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Seldom said:


> LOL Nope, have not bought one yet but thinking about still


Amazing tool well worth the price can't believe I ever went without it. I do everything with it.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

ottertrapper said:


> Amazing tool well worth the price can't believe I ever went without it. I do everything with it.


Any links that you could send me for what this tool is?


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

DirtySteve said:


> Any links that you could send me for what this tool is?



Yep

www.lptraplinesupply.com

He makes a couple great fleshing knives too.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

so otter, is that a glorified snare pole?


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Timberdoodle2 said:


> so otter, is that a glorified snare pole?


No not really as it has locking device that is the key.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

yup that was kind what i was hinting at, you pull tight and then a little more and wait.


----------

